# Is this Bermuda?



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Any ideas on what this is? It's in my KBG. 


Thanks!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

This didn't post


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm starting to think this is Bermuda.


Looks like Stolons.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Zcape35 not bermuda, or zoysia for that matter. Probably some kind of bentgrass or maybe nimblewill.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks @Spammage 
Looks like I need to get out the Tenacity. cheers


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for posting this - I have a similar invasion going on. I've been tearing it out by hand but with fall reno/reseed coming up and some nutsedge in the yard, I think a dose of tenacity is probably a good idea for me as well.


----------

